# Here's why a vaccine will not stop the Covid-19 pandemic right away



## Becky1951 (Sep 15, 2020)

Here's why a vaccine will not stop the Covid-19 pandemic right away. This is not a mild pandemic. 

"And while vaccine manufacturers, public health experts and the federal government are all confident one or more of the coronavirus vaccines being tested now will be shown to work safely by the end of the year, the US and the world will still be a long way from ending the pandemic." 

"But it's not going to be turning a switch off and turning the switch on. It's going to be gradual," Fauci added. "Having" a vaccine does not mean having a vaccine approved, distributed and into the arms of more than 300 million Americans." 

"People can't be lulled into a false sense of security by knowing the vaccine is coming," Dr. Marcus Plescia, chief medical officer of the Association of State and Territorial Health Officers, told CNN." 

"Plus, the coronavirus vaccine or vaccines will still be experimental, so every person who gets one will need to be tracked to make sure there are no adverse reactions." 

https://www.cnn.com/2020/09/15/health/vaccine-not-end-coronavirus-pandemic/index.html


----------



## StarSong (Sep 15, 2020)

Wow!  Fascinating article, Becky.  Below is just one aspect of the many challenges that will be faced with vaccine distribution:  

"One big potential stumbling block is what's known as the cold chain. The two vaccines furthest along in development both must be kept frozen. Moderna's vaccine must be kept at -4 degrees Fahrenheit (-20 degrees Celsius), while Pfizer's must be kept at -94 F (-70 C). While -4 isn't much colder than the optimal home freezer's setting of 0 degrees F, -94 is more of a challenge.

"Throughout -- from every single point the vaccine has to traverse -- we have to maintain it at that temperature. Otherwise, there is a risk of some degradation and the vaccine possibly becoming less effective," Chan said. "We need to make sure that there is some capability to store it appropriately until it is ready to use."

Otherwise, a thawed batch could mean hundreds or even thousands of people get a dud vaccine.

This can be a challenge, said Dr. Carlos del Rio, a vaccine expert at Emory University. "We simply don't have freezers that can reach minus 70 degrees in most clinics," he told the National Academies meeting.

To reach enough people, any mass vaccination effort will have to go beyond clinics, hospitals and pharmacies. "You are going to have to get out to communities. You are going to have to get out to places of work," Del Rio said. That makes keeping the vaccines cold enough more of a challenge.
Plescia said Pfizer has a plan to help keep its vaccine cold. "Pfizer is going to have special boxes they ship the vaccines in, packed with dry ice," he said. "Once you get the box, it'll keep the stuff at negative 80 degrees for 10 days."

But it's not clear, Plescia said, if the boxes could be opened and a few doses of vaccine taken out safely. "Even if these boxes work very well, it is still going to add a whole level of challenge," he said."


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 15, 2020)

I found the article to be very informative, and concerning.  Transporting the vaccine and keeping it viable is worrisome. One slip up and millions could receive a dud vaccine and it wouldn't be known until to late for some. 

*They would have to test everyone who receives the vaccine for antibodies before each person would be considered safe*.  That wasn't in the article, that's my personal opinion.   

It mentions how many it will take to vaccinate everyone, and have included even Veterinarians. Ok, that works for me, I trust my vet over some of my Dr's anyway. 

I do hope everyone takes the time time to read to whole article and not just our quotes from it.


----------



## tbeltrans (Sep 15, 2020)

Not too long ago, I read an article from England about another means of addressing COVID-19.  It was a spray, administered like those asthma spray things you stick in your mouth and pump.  This thing is not intended to prevent COVID-19, but instead to minimize its effects so that the patient can breathe, not have to go to the hospital, and most important, not die.

To me, that seems better than a vaccine because it allows that magical "herd immunity" I keep hearing about, while getting people through a bout of COVID-19 with minimal discomfort.

I saw no mention of any special handling required to get this thing out to the public.  As for a few weeks ago, it was supposedly well into several months of testing with vulnerable people and none of them had to go to the hospital, and none had died.

Edit: The drug involved was called interferon beta.  I am finding some information via google, so maybe I can find the original article.

Tony


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 15, 2020)

"It was a spray, administered like those asthma spray things you stick in your mouth and pump".

Inhaler. I use 2 different ones daily for COPD.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 15, 2020)

Thank you @Becky1951  for posting this.  It's so important to have clear, factual information instead of all the hype we've been hearing.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Sep 15, 2020)

I think it's interesting that some folks seem to NOT want a vaccine, and actually want this virus to rage on. At least until November. And maybe longer. I am hearing good things about treatments, especially one using antibodies as a treatment, and possible vaccines. If they come out with a vaccine, I will take it as soon as possible. If you don't want it, don't take it. I get that a vaccine that comes out quickly can be concerning. But more concerning than the virus itself? I am trying so hard to stay positive. I don't want to wallow in misery, which I think some people here are doing. And of course, depending on your news source, you may not hear any good news.


----------



## tbeltrans (Sep 15, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> "It was a spray, administered like those asthma spray things you stick in your mouth and pump".
> 
> Inhaler. I use 2 different ones daily for COPD.



Thanks Becky1951.  I figured somebody had experience in this area.

Tony


----------



## tbeltrans (Sep 15, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> I think it's interesting that some folks seem to NOT want a vaccine, and actually want this virus to rage on. At least until November. And maybe longer. I am hearing good things about treatments, especially one using antibodies as a treatment, and possible vaccines. If they come out with a vaccine, I will take it as soon as possible. If you don't want it, don't take it. I get that a vaccine that comes out quickly can be concerning. But more concerning than the virus itself? I am trying so hard to stay positive. I don't want to wallow in misery, which I think some people here are doing. And of course, depending on your news source, you may not hear any good news.



Somebody started a rumor that vaccine were bad for your health and suddenly, there were a bunch of parents who didn't want their kids to have the vaccines that have kept many serious diseases at bay for many years.  I don't understand how this sort of thing happens, but it does.

Tony


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 15, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> I think it's interesting that some folks seem to NOT want a vaccine, and actually want this virus to rage on. At least until November. And maybe longer. I am hearing good things about treatments, especially one using antibodies as a treatment, and possible vaccines. If they come out with a vaccine, I will take it as soon as possible. If you don't want it, don't take it. I get that a vaccine that comes out quickly can be concerning. But more concerning than the virus itself? I am trying so hard to stay positive. I don't want to wallow in misery, which I think some people here are doing. And of course, depending on your news source, you may not hear any good news.



I certainly don't want this virus to rage on and don't believe others here do either. I want the vaccine. The Safe Proven Vaccine. I will not be first in line but rather waiting to see what effects it has on others. 

I don't think others here are wallowing in misery. November has nothing to do with the virus, those who think that IMO are a bit off their rockers, joining those who believe the earth is flat.


----------



## peppermint (Sep 15, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> I think it's interesting that some folks seem to NOT want a vaccine, and actually want this virus to rage on. At least until November. And maybe longer. I am hearing good things about treatments, especially one using antibodies as a treatment, and possible vaccines. If they come out with a vaccine, I will take it as soon as possible. If you don't want it, don't take it. I get that a vaccine that comes out quickly can be concerning. But more concerning than the virus itself? I am trying so hard to stay positive. I don't want to wallow in misery, which I think some people here are doing. And of course, depending on your news source, you may not hear any good news.


First of all we get the flu shot every Sept or Oct....Last year I came down with pneumonia...I was very sick....
The Doctor advised me when I am well to get the pneumonia shot, I did  ...So, I'll get the second shot in October...
Now I'm worring about this vaccine...I am of age that it seems we won't be able to get it first....
I am well, didn't get sick since this virus came out....I think I heard they will be giving the medicine to younger people.
Anyone here about this?


----------



## CarolfromTX (Sep 15, 2020)

Tony, I think it was a flawed study that asserted that vaccines caused autism. Which has since been proven false. My PHD biologist adopted daughter (former exchange student) who works for Sloane Kettering in NYC says it's BS.


----------



## tbeltrans (Sep 15, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> I certainly don't want this virus to rage on and don't believe others here do either. I want the vaccine. The Safe Proven Vaccine. I will not be first in line but rather waiting to see what effects it has on others.
> 
> I don't think others here are wallowing in misery. November has nothing to do with the virus, those who think that IMO are a bit off their rockers, joining those who believe the earth is flat.



Are you saying that the earth ISN'T flat?  I have driven through North Dakota on a number of occasions and I was certain that it must be.  Oh well, live and learn I suppose.  

Tony


----------



## Don M. (Sep 15, 2020)

It seems that the news regarding any vaccine changes almost daily.  Trying to find and implement a cure for literally Billions of people, worldwide, is going to be perhaps the biggest challenge our medical systems have ever faced.  I'll be pleasantly surprised if the Masks and Social Distancing requirements are relaxed by this time next year.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 15, 2020)

The Australian government has a deal  for two different vaccines - one is the Oxford University one and the other is being developed by our own Commonwealth Serums Laboratory (CSL). When either comes available the vaccinations will be free of charge and rolled out first to front line medical personnel and other essential workers, then to more vulnerable people such as people with comorbidity or the elderly population. 

When my doctor says I can be vaccinated, I will be.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Sep 16, 2020)

"A safe, proven vaccine."  Safe, according to whom? See, that's the problem. This whole thing has been politicized to the point that no one knows what to believe.  "Follow the science." Well, what if that scientist has a political agenda opposed to your own? Do you trust her? I'm taking the damn vaccine.


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 16, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> "A safe, proven vaccine."  Safe, according to whom? See, that's the problem. This whole thing has been politicized to the point that no one knows what to believe.  "Follow the science." Well, what if that scientist has a political agenda opposed to your own? Do you trust her? I'm taking the damn vaccine.



"I'm taking the damn vaccine."

No one is saying you or other's wishing to take it ASAP shouldn't take the vaccine. 

Some of us here wish to wait and see how it affects the general population.  There is no right or wrong, its an individual choice.

"This whole thing has been politicized to the point that no one knows what to believe"

Right! That's why we have to consider all the information and do what each of us feels is right for us.

"Follow the science." Well, what if that scientist has a political agenda opposed to your own?

At this point I don't trust anything. That's why I am waiting to see for myself the outcome of the safety and effectiveness of the vaccine.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 16, 2020)

Exactly how I feel, @Becky1951.


----------



## tbeltrans (Sep 16, 2020)

Reading some of this thread, it is apparent that the US is in a shambles right now.  Nobody knows who to trust, who has what agenda, etc.  There seems to be little (if any) unity in anything, even when it concerns the health of the citizens. This is really a sad thing.  By posting this, I am not pointing fingers at any post here, but instead reflecting on the general mood collectively expressed, which, in my opinion, is rather accurate.

What concerns me is the old saying that house divided cannot stand.  If anyone wanted to attack the US, now would be an ideal time.  However, that said, we do have a history of quickly uniting against a common enemy.  Hopefully it won't need to go that far to eventually get us back to being a functioning country again.  Right now, we are a "ship of fools" and frankly, it is as embarrassing as it is dangerous. 

Tony


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2020)

While at the doctor's yesterday for my annual physical, I asked him when, in his opinion, we will have a vaccine. He said, "Not until next summer at the earliest."  And he explained a lot about it.

Doing the research and finding a vaccine that works is only the tip of the iceberg. After that is done, the vaccine has to be produced in sufficient quantities to reach everybody in the country.  He says that they already have two vaccines that are known to work, but they must be stored at extremely cold temperatures. We don't have enough freezers that can go down to those temperatures. And once the vaccine is removed from the freezer, it has to be injected within 10 minutes!

From the sound of that, people will probably have to travel to big city medical centers to receive the vaccine; they will not be able to deliver it to small towns that are far apart.  We will eventually get there, but it isn't going to be easy.


----------



## Irwin (Sep 19, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> Reading some of this thread, it is apparent that the US is in a shambles right now.  Nobody knows who to trust, who has what agenda, etc.  There seems to be little (if any) unity in anything, even when it concerns the health of the citizens. This is really a sad thing.  By posting this, I am not pointing fingers at any post here, but instead reflecting on the general mood collectively expressed, which, in my opinion, is rather accurate.
> 
> What concerns me is the old saying that house divided cannot stand.  If anyone wanted to attack the US, now would be an ideal time.  However, that said, we do have a history of quickly uniting against a *common enemy*.  Hopefully it won't need to go that far to eventually get us back to being a functioning country again.  Right now, we are a "ship of fools" and frankly, it is as embarrassing as it is dangerous.
> 
> Tony



We have a "common enemy" in the coronavirus and not only has it not united us, it's making us even more divided! To some, everything is political, and in this case, the pandemic has been politicized. Facts have become political, and people believe they can create their own reality by using "alternative facts," which is a term actually used by one of the president's political advisors to defend one of his statements.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Sep 23, 2020)

I do not trust CDC anymore. The are under the control of the guy who mocks people for wearing a mask. Political pressure means science is not working as it should. Even though I have a few health issues, I will not be a guinea pig. I will wait for feedback on side effects from those who get it first. In the meantime, I will continue to social distance and wear my mask.


----------

